# Suche Bild - Hände vor der Brust gekreuzt



## stan99 (8. Januar 2009)

hi,

suche ein bild (könnte auch ein cd cover oder tattoo oder sonstiges sein, weiß nicht mehr genau wo ich es gesehen habe) wo hauptsächlich der oberkörper eines mannes abgebildet ist, welcher die hände vor der brust kreuzt und in jeder hand eine *AXT* hält.

hoffe jemand hat das bild oder zumindest ein so änliches schon mal gesehen und kann mir einen link geben.


gruß
stan


----------

